
49 of the hardest questions Apple will ask in a job interview - alnjxn
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-hardest-apple-interview-questions-2017-5
======
daly
Just another BALL-PIT and CLOWN NOSE company.

Notice that the engineering question (e.g. describe a cell phone architecture)
is reasonable and job related. But the software questions (shuffle coins,
compute gas quantity, etc.) are BALL-PIT questions. They presume you can
understand how a person thinks by giving them random questions, which is
nonsense. If you don't think it is nonsense, please post references to the
psychology studies that use these questions to model thinking. I'll wait.

When I've faced difficult problems the usual solution is to "load my head with
related material" and then I find that a possible solution occurs after a good
sleep. That's a bit hard to demonstrate in an interview.

How about an interview question like: We face the following problem (insert
description). What demostrated skills do you have that might help in the
solution? You know, the kind of question you might ask a professional. I need
a kidney. Have you ever successfully replaced a kidney before? My house needs
a new set of windows. Have you any experience in replacing windows?

Restaurants hosting professional meetings don't have BALL-PITS. Five-star
restaurants hosting professional lunches don't require CLOWN NOSES. Try, at
least try, to conduct professonal interviews.

